# Question about my substrate



## Theos (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey all I have a question.
I'm running a 60cmx30cmx30cm tank.
My substrate consists of 3-6cm of silica sand and 1cm of Seachem fluorite(ontop). Im worried that some of the plants that send roots deeper down into the substrate will not do well in my tank, and I should instead mix the gravel up(however I like the Dark Seachem look).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to APC! Why wouldn't the root plants do well? Are you thinking that there won't be enough nutrition or something? Are you going to do any fertilizing?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I am sure they would be okay. Those are big enough for the water circulate through it. If you are doing less than 3mm than you might need to worry about it.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would skip the sand, just use Flourite. 1 cm is so shallow that there will not be much root growth that stays that high up, and any plants with that shallow a root system will get pulled out of the substrate anyway.


----------

